# What's the weather like where you are?



## IncredulousP (Feb 2, 2019)

Lately it's been raining a LOT here. It almost never rains here (typically couple times every few years). There was even a thunderstorm the other day! Nuts. I'm happy though, I love rain. I'm typically not a fan of my location's weather but I'll always accept more rain.


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2019)

Hot, and incredibly humid. Houston might as well be a swamp in the summer. Luckily, winters aren't that cold, to make up for it. Overall, there's only a few weeks in the year where you can even go outside without the weather being gross.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 2, 2019)

Polar vortex here in the mid-west. Nothing like I've ever experience given where I'm from.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Feb 2, 2019)

It's currently -2C and has been quite sunny today


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 2, 2019)

Canada's winter just had a polar vortex; it was far worse in USA.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds like Earth is throwing a tantrum...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Sounds like Earth is throwing a tantrum...


mother nature is on her period


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2019)

Earlier this week we had some nice ~-30F Wind chill, which was fun. Snowed ~1 foot over Monday-Thursday, got some minor frostbite on the tips of my 4 fingers on my left hand which is fun. 

And today? It's fucking 41F, 34F wind chill. So nice 60 degree flip flop over the course of a few days. Tomorrow it's supposed to be ~45F, and it's supposed to rain. Lots and lots of fun here in the Midwest


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2019)

Cold, snowy and rainy.
I hate seaclimates.


----------



## noctis90210 (Feb 2, 2019)

Originally, im from philippines... we only have two seasons... rainy day and sunny days every 6 months... but when we throw jokes to foreigners, the climate in our country is hot and hottest, haha... its a bit cold during rains, but of course even rainy days, it doesnt rain everyday and those days that doesnt rain, still the sun rays can burns skin even the wind is bit cold.

but when i got here at europe for living, i thought its happy to live in a cold places, but when i xperience 0 degrees... my body doesnt like it... may be optimal temp for people are from 18-24 degrees...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2019)

From 11:00pm to 10:00am is almost 5°C
From 10:00pm to 5:00pm is around 28°C
From 5:00pm to 11:00pm the tempeature slowly goes down to 5°C again.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2019)

Horribly cold in winter, horribly hot in summer.
2-3 weeks in october and another 2-3 in April are the perfect temperature, but usually they are wasted by rain.

Currently in the coldest winter we had in a while. I hope summer won't be like last July where we had 40°c for almost 2 weeks straight.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a fucking mess. The week started out so cold that It made the air hard to breathe. Now it's like 33f outside and just stupid.


----------



## AtsuNii (Feb 3, 2019)

Except for the few weeks that we just had going quite a bit under zero, I dont mind it tbh. Tempratures around 3 to 5ish degrees I can handle just fine. Just dont let it drop underneith 0. Best temps however is at spring and autumn, when its around 15ish. Everything above 25 is waaay to warm for me, altho here in summer it can apperently get up to almost 40 according to last summer...


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

so we all have come to the conclusion that the weather sucks in February in northern hemisphere.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2019)

Well it's actually quite warn for once here in Glasgow it's only -7c and dry  it normally rains about 360 days of the year.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 3, 2019)

Very cloudy and sometimes rainy.
I haven't seen the sun or sky for weeks.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Lately it's been raining a LOT here. It almost never rains here (typically couple times every few years). There was even a thunderstorm the other day! Nuts. I'm happy though, I love rain. I'm typically not a fan of my location's weather but I'll always accept more rain.



Weather change. Global Warming. And the future is getting worse and it is really bad. Corruption, War, hatred, weather change, killing and many more. The future is decline and getting really bad. 

Here was a long time winter but now its short winter. We usually got about 30 degree in Jan and Feb but so far we got above 40s and 50s . This week we will have 50's. Strange weather. Good, I will take it. Hate cold but knowing this Earth is not good. It is getting bad and bad due to global warming weather.


----------



## noctis90210 (Feb 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Horribly cold in winter, horribly hot in summer.
> 2-3 weeks in october and another 2-3 in April are the perfect temperature, but usually they are wasted by rain.
> 
> Currently in the coldest winter we had in a while. I hope summer won't be like last July where we had 40°c for almost 2 weeks straight.


whoa!!! 40°c in canada? didnt know that you also xperience that temperature, i thought its always cold in canada.
but compared to philippines where i grew up, almost 4 months, specifically march-june (summertime) is extremely hot ranging 35-40...


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 3, 2019)

Polar Vortex was fuuuuuun.............. ._.

What I wouldn't give to be back in Seattle. I'm in the midwest for college, but the weather here is whack. -50F windchill and lower was insane.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2019)

its already a week that i have 20C in the day and around 10C at night. zero rain. sunny and warm.   humidity is < 50% and wind speed is 6 km/h.  but in the summer it's 35C-40C almost all the summer.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2019)

noctis90210 said:


> whoa!!! 40°c in canada? didnt know that you also xperience that temperature, i thought its always cold in canada.
> but compared to philippines where i grew up, almost 4 months, specifically march-june (summertime) is extremely hot ranging 35-40...


You always thought it was cold in Canada ? Where were you ? Global warming is here. There are news on google more than news on tv.

Here in our America.. Northeastern.. I usually have 30's in a long weather. Now, its 40's and 50's this week. Weird weird.

Yours are extremely hot which is not normal. It will be much hotter every years.. According to scientist said that it will be 1-3 degree increase every years depending on all countries. However, all will be gone really bad. You gotta to paying any attention to the weather. Earth is already damage. The future is decline and worse.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Well it's actually quite warn for once here in Glasgow it's only -7c and dry  it normally rains about 360 days of the year.


Frequent rain sounds wonderful tbh, we rarely get any


azoreseuropa said:


> You always thought it was cold in Canada ? Where were you ? Global warming is here. There are news on google more than news on tv.
> 
> Here in our America.. Northeastern.. I usually have 30's in a long weather. Now, its 40's and 50's this week. Weird weird.
> 
> Yours are extremely hot which is not normal. It will be much hotter every years.. According to scientist said that it will be 1-3 degree increase every years depending on all countries. However, all will be gone really bad. You gotta to paying any attention to the weather. Earth is already damage. The future is decline and worse.


This is why I choose not to have children.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Frequent rain sounds wonderful tbh, we rarely get any
> 
> This is why I choose not to have children.



That's why I choose not to have children. I dont want to have a children because World is gone bad, corruption, hatred, killing, greater earthquake, Cat 5 Hurricane is not rare anymore now, and more. Every years the summer is getting hotter and winter is getting shorter and frequent (Much worse) rain will hitting other country that never had an experienced before. And drier climax without rain at all in other country that had a rain regularly before but not anymore. A sign prove that Earth is gone berserk. Most people dont seems to pay attention will be in shock one day. They will scream. Screaming is not going to save them. This Earth will destroy humanity. Blame ? Governments. They did nothing but make money out of pollution and increase cars and factories and many more. Governments, Mayors, Congresses, Senators, and many more. They are bad people who are after the money and do not care about us and Earth but themselves. They will pay the price VERY DEARLY one day from Earth itself. You watch.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 3, 2019)

Here in Santa Cruz County, it’s been 50-62f most days lately. We have a storm this weekend and I had to dig out the drains in our backyard (we are downhill) a few times. It was very summerish a few days ago. Has been colder at night at 37-43f. Lots of trees falling.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Here in Santa Cruz County, it’s been 50-62f most days lately. We have a storm this weekend and I had to dig out the drains in our backyard (we are downhill) a few times. It was very summerish a few days ago. Has been colder at night at 37-43f. Lots of trees falling.



Thats the sign. The Earth is trying to tell us.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 5, 2019)

Hottest January in recorded history in my city. Only 5 days below 30, and there were 5 days of 40 or above. I had to walk outside for about 5 minutes on one of the days at around 9.30am and I could feel the footpath attempting to burn its way through my shoes. The heat was like when you open the door of your oven and it blasts in your face for a second - except not just for a second, for all the time. And not just your face. Everywhere.

It is a little cooler now as it has rained a few times, and we had an awesome thunder display that I got up to watch for like half an hour in the middle of the night after it woke me up.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> Hottest January in recorded history in my city. Only 5 days below 30, and there were 5 days of 40 or above. I had to walk outside for about 5 minutes on one of the days at around 9.30am and I could feel the footpath attempting to burn its way through my shoes. The heat was like when you open the door of your oven and it blasts in your face for a second - except not just for a second, for all the time. And not just your face. Everywhere.
> 
> It is a little cooler now as it has rained a few times, and we had an awesome thunder display that I got up to watch for like half an hour in the middle of the night after it woke me up.



Meanwhile up the coast is flooding and down the coast is on fire.... which btw the bushfires down here can be seen from space


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Austria:

Sunny by -5 ° celsius.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Austria:
> 
> Sunny by -5 ° celsius.



I've love to goto Austria some day, I hear there is a lake in a park during summer and the park in winter due to ice caps melting


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello.

Do you now a little more about that park and lake ?
In Upper/Lower Austria/Styria/Carinthia/Castleland (i like that "translation"/pun ) or other ?
Or do you mean the "Ice Giantworld" in the Salzburg/Tennen-mountains ?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Do you now a little more about that park and lake ?
> In Upper/Lower Austria/Styria/Carinthia/Castleland (i like that "translation"/pun ) or other ?
> Or do you mean the "Ice Giantworld" in the Salzburg/Tennen-mountains ?


No idea, all i know is I've seen images of it.. but aside from that I've got Austrian heritage


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Fine.

May i ask: Your parents/grandparents or are you an "immigrant" ?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Fine.
> 
> May i ask: Your parents/grandparents or are you an "immigrant" ?



grandparents and dad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Do you speak german ?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Do you speak german ?



No, it's something I want to learn though haha


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Have fun and good luck.It´s quite easier than learm chinese or japanese i think.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 5, 2019)

Lol, extremely cold weather in some parts of the world and people still call it global warming. If you put together global + warming it means everything going high. 

I don't buy that BS of "but here is going high and here low, and it's all part of global warming". That means that the temperature of the earth is equilibrating in the net value. 

Anyone remembers 2004 and "The day after tomorrow"? If I remember correctly before Al gore claimed that the earth was warming up we had expectations of the earth following up the next ice age...


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> Lol, extremely cold weather in some parts of the world and people still call it global warming. If you put together global + warming it means everything going high.
> 
> I don't buy that BS of "but here is going high and here low, and it's all part of global warming". That means that the temperature of the earth is equilibrating in the net value.
> 
> Anyone remembers 2004 and "The day after tomorrow"? If I remember correctly before Al gore claimed that the earth was warming up we had expectations of the earth following up the next ice age...


You see, as the planet gets warm, air rises. When other air moves in to take its place, this causes something called wind. Wind pushes other air around the planet in something called currents. The hotter the planet gets, the stronger these currents are. They become so strong in fact that they begin to push artic air further towards the equator. This air is very cold, and causes the area that it hits to reach record low temperatures.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 5, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> You see, as the planet gets warm, air rises. When other air moves in to take its place, this causes something called wind. Wind pushes other air around the planet in something called currents. The hotter the planet gets, the stronger these currents are. They become so strong in fact that they begin to push artic air further towards the equator. This air is very cold, and causes the area that it hits to reach record low temperatures.



not to mention aside air currents there are also the deep ocean currents


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

Shit! It’s Scotland. It’s always shit 

Actually, for a change we had a nice summer and a surprisingly mild winter. Still bitterly cold now, but compared to our usual winters, mild.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 5, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> You see, as the planet gets warm, air rises. When other air moves in to take its place, this causes something called wind. Wind pushes other air around the planet in something called currents. The hotter the planet gets, the stronger these currents are. They become so strong in fact that they begin to push artic air further towards the equator. This air is very cold, and causes the area that it hits to reach record low temperatures.



You see, that is a very limited knowledge of how the wind currents work on Earth. There are winds being generated by the rotation of the Earth, called trade winds. (Coriolis related stuff, if that tells you something...) You are welcome to read more about the subject.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> You see, that is a very limited knowledge of how the wind currents work on Earth. There are winds being generated by the rotation of the Earth, called trade winds. (Coriolis related stuff, if that tells you something...) You are welcome to read more about the subject.


Trade winds are an airflow from high to low pressure areas. Temperature affects air pressure.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 5, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> Trade winds are an airflow from high to low pressure areas. Temperature affects air pressure.



What are you trying to add with this statement?

When you spoke about difference in temperature (which is related to pressure) you said that it was creating wind. "The planet getting warm" being the root cause of it. But wind patterns are more complex than that principle as the rotation of Earth affects the wind distribution.

And if you look at how trade winds are distributed around Earth, you would see that there is no direct path flowing from the Ecuator to the poles.


----------



## Owenge (Feb 5, 2019)

The weather in Florida is just bipolar... hot one second.... hot and wet the next


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> What are you trying to add with this statement?
> 
> When you spoke about difference in temperature (which is related to pressure) you said that it was creating wind. "The planet getting warm" being the root cause of it. But wind patterns are more complex than that principle as the rotation of Earth affects the wind distribution.
> 
> And if you look at how trade winds are distributed around Earth, you would see that there is no direct path flowing from the Ecuator to the poles.


That global warming creates extreme temperatures of both hot and cold.

For example, last week it was -3f here with a wind chill of -25, but only for a couple days. It was 65 yesterday. Record temperature changes. It was a winter storm push down from the north. As the planet heats and that air moves. Cold air comes in to replace it. The greater the space, the more air that comes in, and the colder that air is. We went from temperatures too low to too high for this time of year in a week.

Global warming is a very real thing. The overall climate has shifted drastically in the short period of our lifetimes.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 5, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> That global warming creates extreme temperatures of both hot and cold.
> 
> For example, last week it was -3f here with a wind chill of -25, but only for a couple days. It was 65 yesterday. Record temperature changes. It was a winter storm push down from the north. As the planet heats and that air moves. Cold air comes in to replace it. The greater the space, the more air that comes in, and the colder that air is. We went from temperatures too low to too high for this time of year in a week.
> 
> Global warming is a very real thing. The overall climate has shifted drastically in the short period of our lifetimes.



Your first statement goes in line with what I expressed on my first post. Global warming  includes extreme cold now? But I thought it was warming up on a planet level.. The notion is contradictory.

Now, that you use an example of temperature shift of a week's time to argue that global warming is a very real thing is not a very compelling argument. Humans have been measuring temperatures for over a period of 130 years, and we are coming to easy conclusions out of them. But when studying the Earth Geologically we use the Aeon (1 million years) as a magnitude. And the last glaciation analysed (the shortest as per the studies done) lasted over 20000 years. (Some data mentions cycles estimated between 40000 to 100000 years) Yet we can conclude without any doubt that it is now a global warming and caused by humans, nonetheless.

Based on the above, sorry but I am not buying it.

EDIT: Also, solar flares and solar activity is influencing the Earth's climate in a very significant way. In fact, when a big solar explosion happens, after a certain amount of time, the Earth is affected by it. 

Earth's revolution around the Sun is also affecting the climate. Let's not forget about it as well. And that one is more difficult to estimate.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> Your first statement goes in line with what I expressed on my first post. Global warming  includes extreme cold now? But I thought it was warming up on a planet level.. The notion is contradictory.
> 
> Now, that you use an example of temperature shift of a week's time to argue that global warming is a very real thing is not a very compelling argument. Humans have been measuring temperatures for over a period of 130 years, and we are coming to easy conclusions out of them. But when studying the Earth Geologically we use the Aeon (1 million years) as a magnitude. And the last glaciation analysed (the shortest as per the studies done) lasted over 20000 years. (Some data mentions cycles estimated between 40000 to 100000 years) Yet we can conclude without any doubt that it is now a global warming and caused by humans, nonetheless.
> 
> ...


"_The Earth's climate has changed throughout history. Just in the last 650,000 years there have been seven cycles of glacial advance and retreat, with the abrupt end of the last ice age about 7,000 years ago marking the beginning of the modern climate era — and of human civilization. Most of these climate changes are attributed to very small variations in Earth’s orbit that change the amount of solar energy our planet receives.

The current warming trend is of particular significance because most of it is extremely likely (greater than 95 percent probability) to be the result of human activity since the mid-20th century and *proceeding at a rate that is unprecedented over decades to millennia*._"

Source
https://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2019)

Owenge said:


> The weather in Florida is just bipolar... hot one second.... hot and wet the next


TIL my ex is Florida.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 6, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> "_The Earth's climate has changed throughout history. Just in the last 650,000 years there have been seven cycles of glacial advance and retreat, with the abrupt end of the last ice age about 7,000 years ago marking the beginning of the modern climate era — and of human civilization. Most of these climate changes are attributed to very small variations in Earth’s orbit that change the amount of solar energy our planet receives.
> 
> The current warming trend is of particular significance because most of it is extremely likely (greater than 95 percent probability) to be the result of human activity since the mid-20th century and *proceeding at a rate that is unprecedented over decades to millennia*._"
> 
> ...



This document is mostly taking extracts of different studies. You can follow up on the footnotes. 

In that sense you can also take extracts of other studies that do not give the same message.

For example that lower amounts of CO2 in the atmosphere lead to lower volumes of flora on the Earth's surface.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 6, 2019)

The past couple days have been a nice 70*°F*/21*°C* and sometimes an even nicer 60*°F*/15*°C*, lots of clouds in the sky which is always pretty to look at, and its supposed to start raining soon too. I love the rain. <3


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 6, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> This document is mostly taking extracts of different studies. You can follow up on the footnotes.
> 
> In that sense you can also take extracts of other studies that do not give the same message.
> 
> For example that lower amounts of CO2 in the atmosphere lead to lower volumes of flora on the Earth's surface.


That's called research 

We're just going to have to agree to disagree. If that list of resources, which is a goldmine of data by several different groups that have independently found evidence of global warming, isnt enough for you, then nothing will be. It's clear you have a belief that supersedes any sort of factual data.


----------



## Bullseye (Feb 6, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> That's called research
> 
> We're just going to have to agree to disagree. If that list of resources, which is a goldmine of data by several different groups that have independently found evidence of global warming, isnt enough for you, then nothing will be. It's clear you have a belief that supersedes any sort of factual data.



There are other studies that can be considered as factual data, as you say, that say that there's no evidence in global warming. But I agree to disagree with you.

Have a good day


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello.

Sunny and -3 ° celcius.

For the last 2 mornings is Carwindshield icescraping my "hobby".


----------



## xpoverzion (Feb 7, 2019)

-2F/-19C right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

xpoverzion said:


> -2F/-19C right now.




WHAT ?!?!?!  -19°  ????   on Gaza Strip ??


----------



## xpoverzion (Feb 7, 2019)

Haha!  No, I'm in Colorado/U.S.A. right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Funny on Gaza Strip it has EXACTLY 16° PLUS


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2019)

Weather in Brisbane, Australia is hot and muggy. 
It been raining as of lately which means its a bit cooler, peaking at around 30 deg C (86 F), but this has also brought the humidity up so you feel gross all day.


----------



## fiis (Feb 8, 2019)

40's


----------



## maczilla (Feb 8, 2019)

fucking cold


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning.

Very,very windy with cozy 2 ° .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2019)

Actual we have storm warning for this night.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sadly compared to yesterday/last weekend again a cold "wave".


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally the snow has gone and there is no sign of the usual rain that Glasgow has for most of the year. Its a rather toasty 3 degrees celsius lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2019)

Maybe it´s gonna be raining tonight,sky is full of clouds.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

It's 38F here. Kinda nice outside TBH. I actually like the cold.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 21, 2019)

I....Dont...Know..... I woke up this morning and went outside, it was, warm and sunny???
I cant be in Scotland, some cockwomble has kidnapped me in my sleep!


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 25, 2019)

breezy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2019)

Cloudy,cold a little windy....if we get snow again to eastern ?


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)

winter -1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Has someone actual Weather ?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Has someone actual Weather ?


Do you live in a place where weather is but a mere concept that doesn't exist?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Do you live in a place where weather is but a mere concept that doesn't exist?


As you maybe read on my Profile Posts,actual I have a Time Machine.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> As you maybe read on my Profile Posts,actual I have a Time Machine.


Then go, take a photo of Jesus and post it. You have two seconds.

*EDIT: *You're a fraud.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2020)

I live in a condo. My building is between two other buildings.
Here's cold and dry. Sometimes breathing burns my nose.
On top of that, the sun comes and sets to the oposite of my windows, so every year, all the year there's no direct sunshine in my apartment.

This winter is just as cold as all the past winters.
Is so cold here in my apartment, that you can literally leave raw food outside the fridge and it won't go bad.
It's so cold here in my apartment, that I have to wear socks, shoes, hoodie or sweater and a hat.
It's so cold here in my apartment, that going outside feels warmer.
It's probably °5C (°40F) maybe even less than that...


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 9, 2020)

Smoky, hot, and dry with an undercurrent of fear in the air


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Quantumcat said:


> Smoky, hot, and dry with an undercurrent of fear in the air


Oh my,still not really better......
And I have very great Fear of the Consequences in the Future of this Catastrophe.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Then go, take a photo of Jesus and post it. You have two seconds.
> 
> *EDIT: *You're a fraud.



Excuse me,Rush Hour on Lane 423 in the Year 1002......



Greetings from him and you shall not distrust @alexander1970.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Excuse me,Rush Hour on Lane 423 in the Year 1002......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really had a time machine, you could've returned to the time I've posted and replied immediately.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> If you really had a time machine, you could've returned to the time I've posted and replied immediately.



Server Issue not my Fault.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Server Issue not my Fault.


What's time travelling have to do with servers?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> What's time travelling have to do with servers?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/october...report-errors-here.549676/page-2#post-8914555

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

NOW your are speechless.....


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/october...report-errors-here.549676/page-2#post-8914555
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> NOW your are speechless.....


That only proves Cirno has a time machine, not you!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> That only proves Cirno has a time machine, not you!


Are you sure WHO is @cimo95  ?
And also we are very CLOSE Friends,he could have "borrow" it to me..


----------



## cimo95 (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Are you sure WHO is @cimo95  ?
> And also we are very CLOSE Friends,he could have "borrow" it to me..


its cirno close enough to my nickname sir


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2020)

cimo95 said:


> its cirno close enough to my nickname sir


Lol whoops


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

cimo95 said:


> its cirno close enough to my nickname sir


Your Time Machine,you lend your Time Macine to me....say it please.


----------



## cimo95 (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Your Time Machine,you lend your Time Macine to me....say it please.


its still beta version, you probably wont go back after use it sir


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

cimo95 said:


> its still beta version, you probably wont go back after use it sir



Thank you,my Freind.
I owe you one.


----------



## cimo95 (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,my Freind.
> I owe you one.


no sir, since i cant guarantee you'll be able or not to return back


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jan 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh my,still not really better......
> And I have very great Fear of the Consequences in the Future of this Catastrophe.....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



It likely won't get better until March/April, when we start approaching autumn/winter


----------



## atoxique (Jan 9, 2020)

I live in Victoria, Australia and it's been quite smoky here thanks to bushfire smoke here and from the neighbouring states New South Wales and South Australia. The air quality is constantly fluctuating between good and hazardous (often in between) depending on how much smoke decides to make its way over each day, which is no good because I find it very difficult (and I mean _very_ _difficult_) to breathe when there's smoke. Right now as of posting the air quality in my area is poor according to the air quality website I check (EPA.vic.gov.au). It's also very hot and also raining on and off lately.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jan 9, 2020)

It's horrible here. It's sunny outside and it hasn't snowed at all and the temperatures are decent.


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 9, 2020)

46 degrees and raining in the Desert, normally known for 120 plus temps in the days, except in the winter.
Great for arthritis, except winter.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jan 10, 2020)

atoxique said:


> I live in Victoria, Australia and it's been quite smoky here thanks to bushfire smoke here and from the neighbouring states New South Wales and South Australia. The air quality is constantly fluctuating between good and hazardous (often in between) depending on how much smoke decides to make its way over each day, which is no good because I find it very difficult (and I mean _very_ _difficult_) to breathe when there's smoke. Right now as of posting the air quality in my area is poor according to the air quality website I check (EPA.vic.gov.au). It's also very hot and also raining on and off lately.



sounds about right, we even got it down here the other day in tas :|


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)

It's cold, ugly, and there's no snow 
Fuck Poland


----------



## atoxique (Jan 11, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> sounds about right, we even got it down here the other day in tas :|



It sucks so much. I can on ly hope you and everyone else affected by these bushfires are doing okay!


----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)

It's Sunday, January 12 ... 7+ and still no snow here in Gothenburg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

A sunny and warm Day.

Very nice.


----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

It's cold here in CA... Obviously no global warming here.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Volcanic ash was falling. Government work was suspended due to health concerns but my office is making us stay.


----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

I see Mario's galaxy colliding with the sun...


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jan 13, 2020)

Rains in parts of Aus so yay


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2020)

Mostly sunny, not too cold during the day cold during night.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

Austria - Sunny,no Wind with cuddly -2 °.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

Over to Ollie for the weather- It’s cold!


----------



## zergoven (Jan 13, 2020)

Cold. I'm disappointed how there's no snow.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Stwert (Jan 16, 2020)

Today is quite different from the other day, our friend Ollie the weatherman says; It’s raining sideways!


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Today it's cold and cloudy


----------



## bobo0921 (Feb 26, 2020)

It's winter here but didnt see snow much this year. Just twice I guess...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2020)

Rainy af again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)

From a "Stormy Monday" to a nice and warm Tuesday actual Wind comes up and it is getting colder again.

Thank you.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 26, 2020)

It's a bit rainy, but it's alright.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 26, 2020)

Less snow and getting warmer 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



medoli900 said:


>


Also applies to mid-west, USA


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 9, 2020)

it's getting warm and many sunny days, so very glad that today it's cloudy (in a gloomy sort of way)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello.

In the Morning a liitle "cold" 3-5 °
Actual around 15 °

Have a nice Easter Weekend.


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rainy and cold


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Even we have our great Weather Wizard @DailyWeather 
we all have "maybe" different Weather today.

3rd Day no Sun and no Heat......awesome....a little wind but really nice to "endure"...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Even we have our great Weather Wizard @DailyWeather
> we all have "maybe" different Weather today.
> 
> 3rd Day no Sun and no Heat......awesome....a little wind but really nice to "endure"...
> ...


I love all the trees.
We’ve got a big of morning fog, like normal.
There is actually an ocean back there.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

It's been pissing down non stop for the last 3 days and and now I have a flood warning. The joys of living right next to the River Clyde


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2020)

It's hot all the time and always humid! I miss the nice cold weather of my old home.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 5, 2020)

The weather in all over the world is gone berserk. It is not going to be good in the future. It is getting bad all the time. One day, you know what's happened. Blame ? Mankind! Sad!


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 5, 2020)

not advertising or anything but I literally have a whole thread of different weather


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> not advertising or anything but I literally have a whole thread of different weather


Self Advertising !! Ban him !! Ban the Weather !! 

By the Way,it seems,the beautiful Summer Weather is over now,the Sun comes out a few Hours ago...so "Sweat Time" again...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Self Advertising !! Ban him !! Ban the Weather !!
> 
> By the Way,it seems,the beautiful Summer Weather is over now,the Sun comes out a few Hours ago...so "Sweat Time" again...View attachment 220359


Yes ban him he said light showers for today and its been raining heavily all day


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes ban him he said light showers for today and its been raining heavily all day


just depends on who you ask


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes ban him he said light showers for today and its been raining heavily all day


Raining ? In Glasgow ?
That is like 39° and no Clouds in Austria,right ? 



(Glasgow,Rain means --> bloooody fucking Shittown and pissing like a buntsch of Dogs,ey ?)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 5, 2020)

Here is kinda expected.
The weather in Mexico's City is fucking crazy.

From 10PM up to 9AM is cold as fuck.
Past 10AM it starts to get warmer. I better have my cup of coffee before 10AM or I'll be sweating like a pig.
Then, at 3PM or something around that, it starts to rain for some hours.
Then, at 8PM the sun is still visible for some minutes... or what's left from it... so you have light almost all the day.
Hit 9PM and it will start to rain again or it would just go cold as fuck.
Rinse and repeat from May to October.


Talking about coffee... I hadn't had my cup yet


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

If it doesn't stop raining soon the Clyde is going to turn my house into a swimming pool. 

To quote Debbie Harry

The tide is high but I'm holding on


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 7, 2020)

Here are the wonders of living in a rainforest...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

Right now it's a pretty chill evening.
The door is open, but the mosquito screen is in place, so I can have the nice chill breeze inside while I'm sitting at my pc


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice...not too hot.


----------



## Ophidion (Aug 7, 2020)

Just coming out of a heatwave that lasted about a week.  Not used to summer being this hot!


----------



## Chains (Aug 9, 2020)

It is very hot, something like 32C/90F in the afternoon.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Dry and Hot (up to 40° in the Sun),no Wind.....we have to "endure" until Wednesday...correct, @DailyWeather ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2020)

It's been about 31-32°C here with from around midday the last couple days, with very little wind. Gorgeous weather but I've turned into a human water feature.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2020)

It's 26c right now, opened up most of the doors n windows to let the house cool down.
It's supposed to go up to 32c again today but I welcome this!


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 9, 2020)

About 20C in Scotland today


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 10, 2020)

can you guys just use fahrenheit thanks


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 10, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> can you guys just use fahrenheit thanks


Why don't we all use Kelvin instead.
I'll start today it's 292K and it's to be cloudy all day with a chance of Thunderstorms in the evening


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hot over 36 ° and no Clouds/Wind.....phew.....
 



DailyWeather said:


> can you guys just use fahrenheit thanks



Please no,we have Km/h,Grad Celcius,Liters,Centimeters,Kilogramms.......please leave us our "Units".....
(We already have so much "american" Things in our Lives......)

Thank you for your Understanding and
Thank you very much,my Freind.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 10, 2020)

how about a compromise between kelvins and fahrenheit, we can use rankines


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> .... we can use rankines


Yes we can use Raicins.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2020)

It's warm. I just really hate the flies and mosquitoes, but especially the mosquitoes as the bites they make are rather painful.

So, when it's all dark, I turn on my flashlight and to around the house with the electric tennis racket to kill them. I mean, even with the windows close they still get in somehow (mosquitoes are really thin and small so they can fit through anything, basically).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

Suddenly around 8:30 pm a Wind comes with a little cooling......

Now it is gone and warm again......


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 6, 2020)

Holy shit, is that time of the year AGAIN... only that we've had temperatures ranging from 0°C to 10°C since late September 


JuanMena said:


> I live in a condo. My building is between two other buildings.
> Here's cold and dry. Sometimes breathing burns my nose.
> On top of that, the sun comes and sets to the oposite of my windows, so every year, all the year there's no direct sunshine in my apartment.
> 
> ...



_even my brother-in-law says that we live in a fridge 
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

63f, which is pretty cold for la


----------



## Chary (Dec 10, 2020)

76F/24C, what a crisp winter day.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 10, 2020)

aggressively avarage


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

A little "damp and wet" and not cold.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 10, 2020)

It's 9 pm, 2°C and cloudy.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 10, 2020)

the heat is coming
THE HEAT IS COMING
AAAAAAAAAAAAA I HATE SUMMER


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the heat is coming
> THE HEAT IS COMING
> AAAAAAAAAAAAA I HATE SUMMER


Really around 30° next Week ?


----------



## Roshy (Dec 10, 2020)

A little cloudy but 29°C.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really around 30° next Week ?


around 35 degrees


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 10, 2020)

This entire week has been around 5° to -3°, but today somehow it's 18° with no clouds at all. I hate this place.


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 10, 2020)

Little bit Chilly especially during the winter. During the summer its steaming here with wasps everyone

ah yes the life of being a ohio white boi
i live like right next to where jake and logan paul used to live so


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Bl4aze said:


> i live like right next to where jake and logan paul used to live so


I feel so bad for you


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 10, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I feel so bad for you


help me


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 12, 2020)

Honestly been way too warm this year. We've barely dipped below freezing, except for a couple times in October and November.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 12, 2020)

It's gettin' to be that time up here in Illinois...


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 22, 2020)

It's Britain, so it's crap. What do you really expect?
It was breezy, but not raining. All of a sudden yesterday it started to pour it down for several hours until about 1-2pm, I can't remember


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2020)

Since our Freind @DailyWeather is no longer updates the Weather for us.....

Rainy,rainy,rainy and wet....and cold.....nice,cuddly Christmas Weather of course.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2020)

Grey, muddy, wet with non stop rain but surprisingly mild.

We had a fantastic summer though so can't complain


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 22, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Grey, muddy, wet with non stop rain but surprisingly mild.
> 
> We had a fantastic summer though so can't complain



But is any of the rain purple?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Tomorrow it's gonna be 17C at noon and 7C at night plus a lot of rain. Today it was 20C this noon and right now it's 12C. No rain.


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 29, 2020)

Just saying we did finally get our snow, and just in time for Christmas too.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)

i never really liked it, 90% of the time it's too hot for my liking, winter is nice, but it doesnt snow and i always wanted snow, this might be a hot take, but imo UK has the best weather


----------

